

Lodash 3.0.0 released - rakeshmenon
https://lodash.com/docs

======
rossy
Changelog here (for anyone else trying to figure out what's different):

[https://github.com/lodash/lodash/wiki/Changelog#v300](https://github.com/lodash/lodash/wiki/Changelog#v300)

------
jgalt212
Lodash is amazing and fwiw, I consider it essential for any js script > 100
lines.

